# Michigan DNR Confirms Presence of Cougar in Ontonagon County



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources has confirmed the presence of a cougar in Ontonagon County. The animal was captured on a trail camera on private property on Sept. 8, walking directly toward the front of the camera and clearly showing it has an ear tag and a radio collar.

More...


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Why isn't this thread closed by now??
:lol: :lol:

Here kitty kitty!!!


----------

